

MySQL Conference: Scripting MySQL with Lua inside Nginx - salimane
http://agentzh.org/misc/slides/libdrizzle-lua-nginx.pdf

======
deweller
To be clear, this demonstrates Lua scripts running in Nginx and making calls
to MySQL (or Drizzle).

This is not running Lua scripts like stored procedures in a MySQL process.

------
CaveTech
Looks amazing, although quite complex. Hopefully I'll get the chance to
install everything and test it out. Looks like it could have some great
performance gains for an api.

------
sparshgupta
Agentzh is doing some super impressive work with nginx+lua. Openresty is a
very interesting project with tons of features over standard nginx and is
highly recommended

